# Fishbites? For the bait rod?



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do fishbites work pretty well for catching whiting, croaker, sand trout or whatever to use for bull red bait?

I plan to take cast net for mullet hopefully.

Any other bait advice for bull reds?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Fishbites work really good this time of year. They don't work very well when the water is cold.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes I use them all the time and do work!! Don't leave home without them kinda deal!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X-3 I always take some Fish Bites for surf fishing. And I have had days where they out preformed fresh dead Shrimp, and I don't seem to catch as many Hard Heads with them.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I like to fish a little piece when we cut bait fish. Seems to work well for us


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

What is fish bites and where can they be found?


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Which color/flavor works best ?


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Temple said:


> Which color/flavor works best ?


Shrimp flavor, color doesn't seem to matter so much unless the water is super clear. My wife likes the pink or green ones, but that's just because they are pretty colors or something.

I agree they work great for bait fish like whiting, croaker, (heardheads), but I have personally caught black and red drum, sand and speckled trout, bonnethead and sharpnose sharks...oh and pompano.

keep 'em sealed in a freezer bag in your fridge so the color stays and they stay pliable. I've had some in the fridge for over a year and they were still good. Nobody around here sells them, so I have to order online, which makes them cheaper.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

They have never worked better than shrimp for me. I've fished them side by side with shrimp and there is no comparison, BUT they do seem to catch less hardheads. I keep at least 1 pack in my tackle bag just in case I run out of shrimp or have a hard time finding it. 

I think fishbites get a little more credit than they deserve. If I have access to dead shrimp i'll use that before fishbites any day. If I'm tired of dealing with hardheads all day sometimes I'll put some on. Usually when there are that many hardheads in the water there isn't much you can do anyways. You'll hear lots of people say they use fishbites and a small piece of shrimp on the same hook. To me that defeats the purpose of buying fishbites in the first place. You might as well only use one or the other. Just my 2 cents.

Basspro shops is one of the best places to get them. Otherwise you can order them online.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies. I went and bought some.
I am new at this, but when I tried before for mullet with a cast net I had no luck. So, I will try catching fresh fish for bait.


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Will these Fishbite Chunks work ? Or do you guys think they might be to big.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Just cut them with a knife. They are a great back up for the cast net. Another great resource for Bull Red bait is Fiesta, they almost always have live crab.

Went down a few hrs ago to try to catch this little girl her first Red and released this little Blue tail. Rain rain rain, but better than working.

Rob C


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Temple said:


> Will these Fishbite Chunks work ? Or do you guys think they might be to big.


 cut in half... add a piece of shrimp...
if the thieves get the shrimp, the fishbite is still there to work.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fishbites with a small bit of fresh shrimp work like a charm! I never leave home without a pack or two. I prefer the brighter color FB's.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I prefer dead shrimp. Eventually you will catch a whiting that you can use for cut bait.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Huntinfor Tail, I have had more days when the Fish Bites out fished the fresh dead Shrimp and the other days it the opposite. But, I don't get to put the time likeI used too. I usually use it down around Access #5 ( Sam's Beach ). And a lot of the time its late fall and winter.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

The only trout I have caught in the surf this year (21 inch) was on pink shrimp fishbite on a 5/0 circle hook on a steel double drop leader I put out for whiting/croaker. Didn't see that coming.......


----------

